# "Traction control off" comes on while driving



## redzee (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a 2006 gto ,Awesome car.. We have been having a problem while driving down road ,track off light comes on and stays on till you shut car off and reset..Car has 16000 miles on it ..Dealer says cat back exaust and drag radials are causing it ???? Ineed help any techs???


----------



## jrbarnes455 (Apr 19, 2009)

are the drag radials the same outside diameter as the stock tires if not it could be the difference in the front to rear wheel speed and getting tires that match the stock O.D. would fix the problem. cat back exhaust would not cause a trac off light to come on.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

There is something on this, I believe it has to do with a module going bad somewhere. Do a little research, I think there is a TSB on it. What your dealer is telling you is pure bull****, try another dealer


----------



## redzee (Jul 23, 2009)

these are the codes that come up... b0018 passenger feed fault,b0008 Loss of abs/tcs comm,b0009 loss of bcm comm,u0010loss of hvac comm,u0012loss of sir/sdm comm,u0013lossof bcm serial date comm/B0015lost comm with radio,u2105lost comm with engine control module,u2107 comm problem with bcm/bfcor sbm...These codes were all cleared then taken for test drive as soon as trac light comes on we pulled over hooked up machine and these codes were all back in the comp.*ut listed as history codes...Could it be a short somewere ..HELP*


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your catback has nothing to do with it. That is them just being dumb. I've had this happen to me randomly. It usually happens right after I wash the car.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

You have a loose electrical connection. Try disconnecting the battery, then disconnect/reconnect each of the 3 connections to the ECM (drivers side under the hood) and the BCM (behind the glovebox) then reconnect the battery and try again.

Has the car been tuned?

Dealer is way off base. Magnuson Act requires the dealer to show how the mod caused the problem you are having if they are planning on not covering the issue under warranty. Believe me, a catback will not cause ANY electrical problems. Different size tires has nothing to do with this either. The only sensor on the front tires is the anti-lock sensor.

T/C light is just being an indicator, your CEL should be coming on but this loose connection is probably preventing it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## redzee (Jul 23, 2009)

Car had a super chip in it ..i returned it back to stock when problems started..All mods on car have been in place for 18 months, with no issues When trac comes on it stays on until you shut car off ,then its fine for a day or two.. Will try checking connections...Talked to dealer again this morning said he is gonna brand my car as a drag car..I cant see how me taking it to the track can cause these problems ...Thanks for all youre advice.... By the way car has been 12.69 @ 109 Love this car just need it fixed...


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Do not put that chip back in. Get a real tune instead. I know it costs more but I have never seen one of those chips work in our cars.

Your dealer is being an ass and is way off base. Find another. Where are you located?

You have an electrical issue, plain and simple. Dealer doesn't want to mess with it because they lose money chasing eletrical problems. They like nice and easy remove and replace items.

Taking it to the track has zero to do with this.

any other mods?


----------



## redzee (Jul 23, 2009)

super chip,k&n air box ,borla cat back and drag radials... I was thinking electrical also..Hope to get it figued out Thans everyone fo help...Any other ideas???


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check connectors and clean any sensors that may be there.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Weird circumstances cause weird happenigs. Mine did this when the MAP sensor went bad. :willy:


----------

